# Ideen um Dschungel zu malen



## gomso (3. Oktober 2008)

Hi

Für einen Anlass soll ich einen Flyer malen, das Motto dessen ist Dschungel!
Jetzt meine Bitte, ich bräuchte eine kreative Idee, so einen Dschungel zu malen (Photoshop). Ich möchte nicht einfach ein Dschungelbild aus dem Internet nehmen, sondern es soll etwas anderes sein!
Z.B. soll/kann es witzig sein und/oder abstrakt.
Es soll auf jedenfall nicht billig erscheinen!

Habt ich solche Ideen, dann wäre ich euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr die mir überreichen könnt.

Besten Dank im voraus

Gruss
Gomso


----------



## janoc (3. Oktober 2008)

geh auf istockphoto.com (oder beliebige alternative) und such mal nach "Jungle" & Co.

oder kuck mal ob Bob Ross in einer seiner Episoden vielleicht nen Dschungel malt ...


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (3. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht könntest du ja einen futuristischen Dschungel malen. Also, wie es in naher (oder ferner) Zukubft aussehen könnte. Entweder alles aus Metall (Bäume, Tiere usw) oder eher ein trostloses Bild, mit Baumfällern und einem Schild eines Bauunternehmens.


----------

